# Would you hunt and eat Wild Mustang?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

So I just read an Associated Press story: Judge Halts Horse Roundup Amid Abuse Allegations http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=168819227

I amazes me how much passion there is, I guess among horse lovers, over Wild Mustangs. IMHO it seems a bit extreme. So I looked a bit this morning.

From Wikipedia
Wild Mustang
Controversy surrounds the presence of feral Mustang herds, particularly on public lands. Supporters argue that Mustangs are part of the natural heritage of the American West, whose history predates modern land use practices, and thus the animals have an inherent right of inhabitation. However, others remain vehemently opposed to their presence, arguing that the animals degrade rangeland and compete with livestock and wild species for forage.

The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) is tasked with protecting, managing, and controlling wild horses and burros under the authority of the 1971 Wild Free-Roaming Horses and Burros Act to ensure that healthy herds thrive on healthy rangelands and as multiple-use mission under the 1976 Federal Land Policy and Management Act. Under the 1971 Act, shooting or poisoning Mustangs in the wild is illegal, and doing so can be prosecuted as a criminal felony.
Where there is natural balance of predators and prey, Mustang numbers tend to stay in balance. However, in many areas, natural predators have been eliminated from the ecosystem. Without some form of population control, Mustang herd sizes can multiply rapidly, doubling as fast as every four years. To maintain population balance, (or, some argue, to make room for cattle) one of the BLM's key responsibilities under the 1971 law is to determine an appropriate management level (AML) of wild horses and burros in areas of public rangelands dedicated specifically for them.
Control of the population to within AML is achieved through a capture program. Because there is a much larger pool of captured horses than of prospective adoptive owners, a number of efforts have been made to reduce the number of horses in holding facilities. At present, there are about 34,000 Mustangs in holding facilities and long-term grassland pastures.

From BLM
http://www.blm.gov/wo/st/en/prog/whbprogram/history_and_facts/quick_facts.html
Congress appropriated $74.9 million to the Wild Horse and Burro Program in Fiscal Year 2012, which ended September 30, 2012. Of that year's expenditures ($72.4 million), holding costs accounted for $43 million (59.3 percent). Gathers and removals cost $7.8 million (10.8 percent); adoption events cost $7.1 million (9.8 percent). (The $2.5 million difference between appropriations and expenditures is the amount of money "obligated" to certain activities but not actually spent.)

Now to get you going
From Wikipedia
Horse meat
It is a major meat in only a few countries, notably in Central Asia, but it forms a significant part of the culinary traditions of many others, from Europe to South America to Asia. The top eight countries consume about 4.7 million horses a year. For the majority of mankind's early existence, wild horses were hunted as a source of protein. It is slightly sweet, tender, low in fat and high in protein. However, because of the role horses have played as companions and as workers, and concerns about the ethics of the horse slaughter process, it is a taboo food in some cultures. These historical associations, as well as ritual and religion, led to the development of the aversion to the consumption of horse meat. The horse is now given pet status by many in some parts of the Western world, particularly in the U.S.A. and Ireland, which further solidifies the taboo on eating its meat. This avoidance and the loss of taste for it is relatively modern, although it arises out of complex historical and cultural origins.

So now on to the question. 
Doesn't it sound like a herd management program using hunting could be a win-win. Population control, reduced Federal costs (i.e., taxes), and possibly even revenue for states. Would you consider hunting and harvesting a Wild Mustang?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I see wild horses all of the time where I hunt. I think they look tasty.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

More than once, wild mustangs have ruined my archery antelope hunts by taking over a waterhole. And, although I would be ostrasized (or even strung up) by my neighbors if they found out, you bet I would hunt and eat wild mustangs (or burros) just as I would the feral pigs, goats, and sheep that were brought over from Europe by settlers. It's true that horses helped settle the west, but not THESE horses!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a horse owner, and they are an important part of my life. Our wild Mustang program is ridiculas and out of control. I am all for managing them like we manage elk and deer. Round up a few for adoption and slaughter the ones that don't go to homes. I am all for an open hunt on them. And...if someone wants to prepare me a "Mustang Ribeye" I would love to give it a try. It might be delicious. I know what I feed my horses, how can they not be tasty.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

How far would someone have to stand behind a horse in a kill photo to make it look big? How do you score points on a horse? What sort of guide fees would someone pay? Can we get these tags involved at the expo? Can we transplant some on antelope island and shoot them there if we'd like? Those are the things that seriously need to be thought of way before we start worrying about "management" problems/solutions. but in all honesty I wouldn't ever wanna shoot a horse, too hard for me to get over the "pet" factor But if others want to do it and they need them managed than have at it, I can respect that.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure *Goob* has a killer recipe for horse stashed in his recipe box.

Seriously though, in the small little corner of the world where I like to spend time chasing deer and elk, there is a serious horse problem. I'm sure it has a negative impact on the range. You would not believe the mountains of horse crap that are found all over the ridges and in the draws.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep my horses fat, if times get tuff I might have to eat them


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My daughter was recently in Russia and Kazakhstan where they eat horse and she said it was the best thing she ever ate.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If horses had horns there would not be a over population problem.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

OKEE said:


> If horses had horns there would not be a over population problem.


Since horns are measured in inches, I can think of a male horse body part we could call a trophy! How would that look on your living room wall?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To the question - I would not shoot one myself. I would be willing to try horse-beef. 

Bottom line goes back to an old M*A*S*H episode. Col. Potter described that people don't eat horses because they are beautiful animals. Not ugly things like cows or pigs. In my view, our lack of consuming horses in this country is an emotional connection to an animal that has other utility - riding, transportation, enjoyment - instead of just utility to provide us with food. In 4-H, kids might get attached to a sheep or steer, but still expected to sell it for butchering. However, if you do a horse or dog for your 4-H animal you are not required to sell it for meat. 

I guess that in this country we just revere both horses and dogs above other animals. And I guess that is OK. 

As for the mustangs, I believe the herds were in better health in most places when local ranchers managed them. Locals would select out horses that were then broke for use. Horses with undesirable traits were shot and removed from the gene pool. And other horses from ranches were turned back into the herds for genetic diversity and improvement of the blood lines. It wasn't until these un-governed but effective management practices were outlawed that wild horse populations became problematic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I'm sure *Goob* has a killer recipe for horse stashed in his recipe box.
> 
> Seriously though, in the small little corner of the world where I like to spend time chasing deer and elk, there is a serious horse problem. I'm sure it has a negative impact on the range. You would not believe the mountains of horse crap that are found all over the ridges and in the draws.


Yeah, yeah. Horse is pretty good, but I don't think I've had wild horse though. It's always best not to ask too many questions if there's a possibility you could be eating someone's pet.

I wish they would allow wild horse hunting. Man, that would be cool for the western state's game & fish departments; could save the Feds some money; and the taxidermists would make a killing mounting horse's asses (I'd get one.)

One of my father-in-law's best friends ran the rendering plant back home. Uh....that's all I have to say about the matter.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Why not just shoot them and not worry about how they taste? Afterall, how many of you coyote hunters eat coyotes...?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Watcher said:


> Where there is natural balance of predators and prey, Mustang numbers tend to stay in balance. However, in many areas, natural predators have been eliminated from the ecosystem.


This can't be possible....predators are running rampant throughout the West and especially Utah. Haven't you been reading what IB has been saying?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

:O||: You make a good point.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

So what natural predator are we looking for to keep horses in check? Are we going to import it from Asia also?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Why not just shoot them and not worry about how they taste? Afterall, how many of you coyote hunters eat them...?


You beat me to it. My thoughts exactly. They are not indigenous. They were introduced.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> So what natural predator are we looking for to keep horses in check? Are we going to import it from Asia also?


Mountain lions are very capable of controlling wild horses...check out the situation with the Montgomery Pass horses along the California Nevada border and their population!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I've eaten horse meat when I was in Europe, not bad. I don't see any excitement in hunting and shooting a horse, now if you could chase them and rope them that would be exciting. There is still a lot of horses being eaten here. With this ruling I suspect it won't be long and we will be reading about them finding wild horses shot. Wasn't that long ago the ranchers shot a few horses out in Nevada. The horses are competing with the ranchers cattle for the range feed. Someone will control the horses I would think.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Iron Bear said:
> 
> 
> > So what natural predator are we looking for to keep horses in check? Are we going to import it from Asia also?
> ...


So are hunters. And guess what? They will actually pay to do it.

And a mountain lion is a horses natural predator?

Wy2, Why do you hate humans so much? :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Why not just shoot them and not worry about how they taste? Afterall, how many of you coyote hunters eat coyotes...?


I read the Lewis and Clark Journals last summer. Those guys in that expedition ate almost every kind of critter you could during their almost 3 year adventure, including deer, antelope, elk and horse. Do you know what their preferred meat was? DOG. They traded for them with the local indians. I wonder how much different a yote tastes from a dog? Maybe we should start eating them. What about it *Goob*? Do you have any yote recipes?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.foremostcoyotehunting.com/20 ... oyote.html


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

From the Journals of Lewis and Clark:

Sunday April 13th 1806:

"...I found the village consisting of 11 houses crouded with inhabitants; it appeared to me that they could have mustered about 60 fighting men then present. they appeared very friendly disposed, and I soon obtained two small canoes from them for which I gave two robes and four elkskins. I also purchased four paddles and three dogs from them with deerskins. the dog now constitutes a considerable part of our substistance and with most of the party has become a favorite food; certain I am that it is a healthy strong diet, and from habit it has become by no means disagreeable to me, I prefer it to lean venison or Elk, and it is very far superior to the horse in any state."


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Sun Baked Coyote
> (I got this one from an old-time mountain man). Shoot a coyote. Let it sit in the sun for ten days. Come back, and you'll find nothing but bones and hide as others have gobbled up the meat. Then thank your lucky stars that YOU didn't have to eat it (just teasing of course, but we all have to be able to laugh at ourselves, right?).


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a crack at some horse meat sausages in Germany and they were as delicious as any. Kind of an interesting idea though I don't picture a horse hunt taking place in this country any time soon. That's one of those voter things where 95% of the population has no idea about the impacts you've listed. What seems ironic to me is that I would bet that more horses suffer because of our unwillingness to eat or slaughter than if we would permit that. I'm thinking of all the neglected animals that starve or are eventually shipped to Canada or Mexico (if that's still allowed) before being rendered or butchered. I don't know but would guess that the laws preventing slaughter of wild or domestic for meat cause a lot of unintended harm.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Quite a few years ago there was a grocery chain that sold horse.If I remember it had to be asked for.They carried because of a influx of immigrants,But I dont remember from where.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> So are hunters. And guess what? They will actually pay to do it.
> 
> And a mountain lion is a horses natural predator?


1) I doubt you could get enough hunters to buy horse hunting tags to control the population, and I doubt that the politics of horse lovers would allow state agencies to sell them. But, I don't have any problem with it. That's why I said we should just shoot them.

2) Nobody ever said that a mountain lion was a horse's natural predator. What was said is that very few natural predators exist where most wild horses thrive. There is a difference--"natural predator" could mean two things: 1) it could mean that the predator evolved with the prey as you are interpreting it or 2) it could mean that the predator is "natural" or indigenous to an area which is the obvious intended meaning of the word as used.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

It's totally hypothetical as the Federal Government appears to have control and I agree that the level of public outcry would be deafening but - the next question would be would you be willing to pay for a licence and if so how much?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Watcher said:


> - the next question would be would you be willing to pay for a licence and if so how much?


That's the question...even if state and/or federal agencies opened these wild horses up to hunt, who is really going to want to do it?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nah-uh, don't think I would.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Would I pay to shoot Mustangs? Maybe...How about a $50 bounty program?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

eat it? Sure....most of it anyhow. The remainder would make good dog food. Pay for a tag? No......I would be more than happy to take one with a depredation tag though.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

<<--O/ The ones I have been around are mean. It would be a rush to attempt it with a C.M.A.S.D. (As Tex calls them)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just shoot them and not worry about how they taste? Afterall, how many of you coyote hunters eat coyotes...?
> ...


21st century Americans have many prejudices when it comes to food. Variety, especially out here in the Wild Wild West, is having burger and fries and Chinese all in the same week.

Haven't done coyote, but have done fox. Fox is not good and I'll eat anything; even wild goose. We did not have coyotes where I grew up until the winter of 78/79 when the Mississippissippisiippi River froze solid and they came across from Missouri. I would assume coyote would taste like fox. I like mountain lion though, and will save more of the next one I get.

My story about eating fox is around here somewhere, probably in Recipes.

Looking back at my time spent with horses on the farm and on the mountain, it would be a pleasure to hunt them. :twisted:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I ate horse hot dogs on my mission and they were pretty tasty when boiled in spaghetti sauce. I do not want to shoot a horse, though, and would not do it unless my family was going hungry.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I understand the sentiment with horses but the fact is they are not doing well.........or maybe they are doing too well???? I am not sure which it is. I have seen some out there that shooting would be doing them a favor......I think....I have no idea anymore.......I guess.......maybe it's the inversion lifting slightly and I am having a cranial release of pollution.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Id eat one. Turn it into burger and add bacon to it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I would eat horse in a heartbeat. I think they look delicious. Cows and pigs are dirty, snotty, poo-covered suckers. Horses are lean, and their giant rumps glisten in the sun. Makes me hungry just thinking about it. I'd pay $50 bucks for a tag--similar to a cow elk hunt.

I'd also be fine with folks shooting them from helicopters like they do with feral pigs in TX. To me, they are the same thing. 

Come to think of it, I'd even be OK with high fence operations. I don't like horses much.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I regularly ate horse when I was in Europe. Pretty good flavor, but a little tough. 

As for the mustang program, it is a sad example of what happens when the touchy-feely crowd are in control. Due to some admittedly bad practices done when culling wild horses 50 or so years ago, congress pretty much shut down culling for slaughter excess range horses. Some can be rehabilitated, broke and adopted out, but the "adopt-a-horse" program has had too many horses and too few buyers for some time. The Gunnison prison has a program with the inmates and the horses that helps save some money, but overall, the excess horses cost the taxpayer a sizable chunk of money to maintain as congress now requires. Which is sad because there are markets for the horsemeat available that would allow profitability.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmmm... Hunting wild mustangs on horseback would be a lot of fun. Kind of like hunting mountain goats with a string of pack goats or chasing mule deer with a trained fallow deer... It would just get confusing to the other hunters but it would make perfect sense to the hunter who needs a domesticated animal for packing. I have heard of people dogging coyotes. 

Last time I got permission to trap on the land that I trap on I was warned about the "recently broke mustang" on the the property... I now own a winter jacket with the hood missing after being dragged by my hood for a good 20 yards by this mustang. There is one animal that I know of that I wouldnt mind putting a bullet in.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love horse meat personally, I think it is very comparable to elk. Lean, and yes, on older animals tough. But a nice 2 year old mare is a tasty treat! I would love to have a horse hunt, and would be willing to buy tags!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the chance of a Mustang hunt are on par with the chance of Iron Bear and WY2UT becoming best hunting buddies. Horse meat isn't bad at all. Kind of reminds me of moose, but a touch sweeter. Horse muscle is so dense that it can be tough and it seems to "grow" in the pan when you cook it.


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

When I was younger I spent some time in New Guinea. A few times I was a guest or visitor to the Korowai tribe. Needless to say on more than one occasion I was feed human flesh. Can anybody top that?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> *I think the chance of a Mustang hunt are on par with the chance of Iron Bear and WY2UT becoming best hunting buddies.* Horse meat isn't bad at all. Kind of reminds me of moose, but a touch sweeter. Horse muscle is so dense that it can be tough and it seems to "grow" in the pan when you cook it.


So your sayin' there's a chance!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

RichardClarke said:


> When I was younger I spent some time in New Guinea. A few times I was a guest or visitor to the Korowai tribe. Needless to say on more than one occasion I was feed human flesh. Can anybody top that?


 I went fishing with goob once and he brought some meat for lunch. He told me it was bear, but I think he found it in his basement. It could have been anything. :shock:

How did human taste? If it was american, I'm sure it was "fatty"&#8230;?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

RichardClarke said:


> When I was younger I spent some time in New Guinea. A few times I was a guest or visitor to the Korowai tribe. Needless to say on more than one occasion I was feed human flesh. Can anybody top that?


I know a guy who ate another guys scab for $5 does that count?


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

> can. I went fishing with goob once and he brought some meat for lunch. He told me it was bear, but I think he found it in his basement. It could have been anything.


Are you sure it wasn't basement/christmas ham from the ham blog?

Sorry I'm home drinking scotch.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my co-workers brought a pack of elk jerkey to work. I took a black marker and wrote HORSE on the pack, and no one would eat it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I would not hunt a horse but am not against having them thinned out. I would probably eat one if I was really desperate.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> I went fishing with goob once and he brought some meat for lunch. He told me it was bear, but I think he found it in his basement. It could have been anything. :shock:


Hey, I had some of that meat too, but he said it was cougar. Now, I'm worried and so confused. _/O 



sawsman said:


> How did human taste? If it was american, I'm sure it was "fatty"&#8230;?


I'm sure it tasted like chicken, unless it was an American, in which case it tasted like pork.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I had horse meat while I was in a hospital in Munich, Germany. I loved it. We had no idea what it was until we where done with it.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I could see how hunting them with a bow might be interesting. I don't think there would be many people that would do and those that would do would be harassed to no end. I would try anything once...including eating the stuff. I can imagine it is probably pretty good meat. I'll bet nobody would turn it down if they were on the brink of starvation...so, why wait?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> RichardClarke said:
> 
> 
> > When I was younger I spent some time in New Guinea. A few times I was a guest or visitor to the Korowai tribe. Needless to say on more than one occasion I was feed human flesh. Can anybody top that?
> ...


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

In celebration of finally posting something up here that got more that 100 views and three replies - for the old timers out there I'll end with this:

Ex-Green Beret hapkido expert saves wild horses from being slaughtered for dog food and helps protect a desert "freedom school" for runaways.

[attachment=0:fyi9hhkc]Billy Jack.jpg[/attachment:fyi9hhkc]

:O•-: 
Go ahead and hate your neighbor; go ahead and cheat a friend.
Do it in the name of heaven; you can justify it in the end.
There won't be any trumpets blowin' come the judgment day
On the bloody morning after, one tin soldier rides away
:O•-:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I even remember who sang it. Coven was the name,cool old movie 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

How many remember this beauty from the early '70's?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No way could I shoot a horse...I like 'em too much.


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe a horse hunt would shift the anti's main focus off of wolves. Make them spread their money and focus to several battlegrounds.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I can think of a few horses id shoot because the eat too much and deserve it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

There was a couple of times I had a hard time catching mine when they got out of the pasture where if I had my .06 with me I was mad enough to catch them with it. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Although they don't know for sure, some claim that Triple Crown winning horse Secretariat had a huge heart, possibly 25 lbs! That's a lot of sausage. So it goes without saying, I would not use the gutless method on a horse.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That brings up a thought in my head about athletes that have been dieing because of enlarged hearts. They haven't been using have they.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> I know a guy who ate another guys scab for $5 does that count?


I could've gone my whole life without hearing that if it wasn't for you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> That brings up a thought in my head about athletes that have been dieing because of enlarged hearts. They haven't been using have they.


I don't know what the steroid rules are for race horses.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're finding horsemeat in their beef burgers in Europe.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013 ... &gt1=43001

I wonder what we would find in America's burgers if we had the same battery of tests?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I wonder what we would find in America's burgers if we had the same battery of tests?


My money is on kangaroo meat.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt we'd find anything but cow. Seriously. What else can be produced cheaper and easier than cows? Sure, maybe pigs and chickens, but it just doesn't make sense to process them at the same places. If it did, we might see something like that. Horses have other uses. And, horses are much less efficient in converting pounds of hay/grain/whatever into flesh. It would just plain cost too much to raise horse beef.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty interesting and informative article on hippophagy:

http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/cae69a7 ... 46092376eb


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I ran across the following blog post at http://rtfitchauthor.com/tag/utah-wildlife-network/. The Texan who wrote it is apparently a wild horse lover who found our wild mustang eating thread distasteful.



> Drawn by the multiple counts of all that is wrong with that question I went ahead and clicked on the link only to find that if you took all of the most stupid, uneducated and morally disengaged people in the world and poured their slimy souls into a single melting pot you would end up with this whacked out fool who publicly posted the comment below. (This is one shallow gene pool that needs a whole LOT of Chlorine added.)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

> And probably what is most horrifying when reviewing this glance into darkness is that the author, and his buddies, are allowed to both vote and breed&#8230;all of which makes me scared, very scared indeed.


It looks like the blogger has us figured out. It appears that I have added to his tremendous fear, as I have both bred and voted. :O•-:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

NHS said:


> > And probably what is most horrifying when reviewing this glance into darkness is that the author, and his buddies, are allowed to both vote and breed&#8230;all of which makes me scared, very scared indeed.
> 
> 
> It looks like the blogger has us figured out. It appears that I have added to his tremendous fear, as I have both bred and voted. :O•-:


I'm proud to be one of GaryFish's buddies, and I too have voted and bred, though not nacessarily in that order. -O\__- Edited: -O\__- -O\__-


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

****,

I thought I was posting a legit question and there was legit discussion. I was actually pretty pleased with myself for posting something that generated a little interest.

I read the blog and no credence was given that the issue of managing wild horses is difficult.

So now that a fanatical has found this, am I going to have to change my name and go into hiding? I hear horse lover have no regard for human life! Is being a fanatical wild mustang lover, with sociopathic tendencies, a criteria for not being able to purchase a fire-arm (oops - I'm off topic).

PS - that smiley face whacking a horse above has got to be removed immediately - it's further evidence that this was not just an interesting discussion but clear demonstration of intent.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO!!! Gary the Horse Eater! Love it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HunterGeek said:


> I ran across the following blog post at http://rtfitchauthor.com/tag/utah-wildlife-network/. The Texan who wrote it is apparently a wild horse lover who found our wild mustang eating thread distasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> > Drawn by the multiple counts of all that is wrong with that question I went ahead and clicked on the link only to find that if you took all of the most stupid, uneducated and morally disengaged people in the world and poured their slimy souls into a single melting pot you would end up with this whacked out fool who publicly posted the comment below. (This is one shallow gene pool that needs a whole LOT of Chlorine added.)


I think "morally disengaged" should be hypenated.

It's obvious this person has not visited the Recipes section of the UWN.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://news.msn.com/world/burger-king-d ... -horsemeat
Picky picky picky


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

Many years ago, my uncle was a forest ranger in Ely, Nevada. They had a tremendous problem with wild horses in that area. He knew I loved to hunt so he asked me one day if I thought hunters would buy a tag to shoot a wild horse. I asked him what they would do with them after they shot them. He said they would have to take them home and eat them.

I told him there are plenty of hunters that would volunteer to shoot them, but not if they had to eat them.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Horsemeat was popular in Italy
I like it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Allegedly, 203 horses were sold, and subsequently processed, as beef according to this AP news release:

http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/cae69a7 ... 2554fc7031

87 tons of meat contaminated with horse meat has been siezed in Portugal so far.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. I just realized they were quoting me on their blog. I figured that if they were going to quote me, I owed what I hope is a respectful response. Here is what I wrote:



> Wow. I am flattered you would quote me. Thanks for the acknowledgement. Let me tell you more about where I am coming from however.
> 
> I am not some random *******, nor am I am ignorant about horses, or wild horses. I grew up in Idaho, where I grew a great love for wild horses. When I was 10, our family adopted two wild mustangs from the BLM - a mare and a colt. Both were highly intelligent horses, and the colt I considered a very close companion animal throughout my growing up years. Our family oft enjoyed locating, filming, and appreciating the majesty of wild horses. As I mentioned in the quote from our forum discussion, I would never kill one myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Wow. I just realized they were quoting me on their blog. I figured that if they were going to quote me, I owed what I hope is a respectful response. Here is what I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a dude GayFish!

Hey, I wondered when you were gonna comment on this. Great response by the way.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent Response, GF. I am interested to see how this pans out.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

HA! He said Watcher's a whacked out fool! 'snicker'. :lol:

I for one thought it was a good question to throw out into the internet world. I have eaten horse meat and liked it. In a hospital no less. Not in this country but where people think differently about the food they eat. You could buy it in the stores over there! I've also eaten cougar many times and loved it. 
I can see why he was upset. He is obviously a horse lover and the thought of someone eating something he loves so dearly is upsetting to him. I think if they opened a Shi Tzu season my bottom lip would sag a bit and my eyes tear up. (Watcher, don't start a thread about eating Shi Tzus). Why he picked out only GaryFish is a mystery though.

Good response GaryFish, very eloquent and without retalitory jabs.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...Gary the horse eater...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, Gary the Horse Eater. Good stuff.

Looking at their site, I really have come to a greater appreciation for the approach that hunters seem to take vs. the horse crowd, or even the wilderness folks for that matter. I see several links on the horse site to help finance litigation. Yet I don't see any to help improve wild horse habitats. They'd rather spend money on attorneys than in building water sources, converting habitats, or increasing the capacity of the land. They'd rather sue the BLM, than work with them. Its seems they'd rather the BLM spend money in court, than on the range. If these guys would take the money they use in courts and put it towards financing support for mustang populations directly, there wouldn't be problems with wild horse populations.

At the same time, as sportsmen, I don't see groups like Mule Deer Foundation, RMEF, or even SFW out bringing suit against DWR, BLM, or the Forest Service. In stead, I see them organizing habitat days, raising funds to pay for water development, re-seeding after fires, and range treatments. Sure, we as sportsmen may have issues with one group or another, but at least they are all committed in one way or another to improving habitats. Kind of funny to me that among sportsmen's groups, our biggest complaint is that not enough money is hitting the ground in habitat improvements. Can you imagine if ALL "conservation" funds went to fund law suits? I can't even wrap my mind around that way of thinking. 

To me, when you truly embrace whatever cause you embrace - be it antlered critters, water fowl, pheasants, a service organization, church, or your local boy scout troop - then you will be more concerned about getting your "boots on the ground" than filling the wallets of attorneys and fighting in court. I'd rather spend a thousand hours with a pick and shovel doing habitat improvements by hand, than a single hour in court. 

While we have our many disagreements on here about a variety of things, I am very pleased to be part of a group that put their money, time, sweat and toil where their mouth is - instead of filing law suits that do nothing for the resource, and in fact tie the hands of those entrusted to manage it.


----------

